# Tote Frösche



## judit (2. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen, das ist mein erster Beitrag. Bei unserem Teich (rund , 2,40m x breit und 2,40 m tief) ist die Eisdecke nach mehrerern Wochen endlich aufgetaut. Leider habe ich gesehen, dass nun 6 __ Frösche auf dem Wasser treiben. Nun habe ich gelesen, dass manche Froscharten im Winter in eine Art Schockstarre verfallen. Sind diese Frösche nun tot oder könnten sie noch leben? 

Letzten Winter war der Teich auch zugefroren, allerdings hatten wir da keine einzigen Frosch im Wasser. Diese kamen erst lebedig wieder im März zurück. Die Fische scheinen alles unbeschadet überstanden zu haben (bis auf einen).


Danke und Grüße, Judit


----------



## judit (2. März 2012)

*AW: Tot  Frösche*

Gleich ein Rechtschreibfehler im Titel - sorry. Sollte Tote Frösche heissen.


----------



## Lilly72 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Tot  Frösche*

Huhu!

Ich habe eben feststellen müssen, dass meine erst HEUTE MORGEN gesichteten Frösche auch tot sind, sie treiben wie deine oben an der Wasseroberfläche (mehr so stehend). Morgens hab ich mich gefreut wie ein Schnitzel, wusste gar nicht dass wir Frösche übern Winter hatten, weil sie aber jetzt Stunden am selben Platz regungslos waren bin ich nochmal raus und jetzt sowas
. Vier Stück! Hab drei mit einem Stock rausgeholt aber ich glaube nicht, dass die noch in einer Art Starre sind aber vielleicht wissen hier die Profis doch mehr dazu.
Auf alle Fälle bin ich so traurig und hab im Moment keine Ahnung warum sie gestorben sind, hab ich was falsch gemacht oder war der Winter doch zu heftig.


Lieben Gruß 
Gaby


----------



## Christine (2. März 2012)

*AW: Tot  Frösche*

Hallo Ihr zwei,

und ein herzliches :Willkommen2 für Judit.

Wenn Frösche an der Oberfläche treiben, sind sie tot.  
Insbesondere wenn Sie "wohlgenährt" wirken, weil sie aufgebläht sind und die Augen eventuell auch noch trüb sind.

Manche Frösche lassen sich zwar auch gerne mal auf dem Wasser treiben, aber das erkennt man.


----------



## judit (2. März 2012)

*AW: Tote  Frösche*

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich habe sie den Tag über beobachtet, sind regen sich nicht. Sie sind auch aufgequollen, sehen nicht so aus wie im Sommer. 
Letzten Winter hatten wir gar keine toten Tiere zu beklagen, liegt vielleicht daran, dass es diesen Winter so lange am Stück kalt war.


----------



## Yoshiko (4. März 2012)

*AW: Tote  Frösche*

hallo,
ich bin neu im Forum 
ich habe wie judit auch das erste Mal Froschsterben in meinem Teich beobachtet - und bin eigentlich sehr traurig und deprimiert. Habe den Teich seit Herbst 2009, in diesem Winter waren noch keine Frösche da, seit Frühjahr 2010 aber sehr viele. ich war begeiestert. Nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass Faulgase entstehen und bei geschlossener Eisdecke diese die Möglichkeit haben sollten zu entweichen, damit die Frösche nicht daran ersticken, habe ich im Winter 2010/2011 einen Styropor-Eisfreihalter eingesetzt. Dieser hat zwar nicht sehr gut funktioniert (weil er von unten "rauffriert"), aber doch ausreichend. Wir hatten keine toten Frösche. In diesem Winter - Einsatz desselben Eisfreihalters - gibt es (anscheinend) ein Massensterben, ich bin echt verzweifelt und traurig. Heute habe ich 7 tote Frösche gezählt und ich fürchte, es werden mehr.
Kann es an der Menge des herabgefallenen Laubs liegen, da ich heuer das Laubschutznetz zu spät aufgehängt habe? Oder am strengen Frost - weil auch der Eisfreihalter eigentlich eine Fehlkonstruktion ist? Weiß jemand mehr dazu? Danke!


----------



## Lilly72 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Tote  Frösche*

Hallo!

Ich habe auch noch keine Ahnung ob es die extreme Kälte, das viele Laub oder was weiß ich der Fehler war aber mittlerweile sind es 6 tote Frösche. Als ich mit einem Stock kontrolliert habe wie viel Laub an der tiefsten Stelle liegt, haben sich zwei tote Frösche vom Grund gelöst, das ist einfach nur noch traurig.Sie wurden praktisch nur noch durch das Laub am Boden gehalten.
Ich könnte mich Ohrfeigen, dass ich das Laub nicht doch im Herbst rausgeholt habe.

LG Gaby


----------



## ron (4. März 2012)

*AW: Tote  Frösche*

Hallo zusammen,

das ist natürlich sehr Schade, dass ihr viele tote Frösche erlebt. Frösche überwintern sowohl unter Wasser als in der Erde, wo sie sich eine Stelle suchen wo es frostfrei ist. (Morsches Holz, Komposthaufen, etc.) Der Kreislauf wird ekstrem runtergeschraubt und deswegen brauchen sie auch sehr wenig Sauerstoff. Weil sie durch die Haut atmen können und so wenig brauchen, ist es eben auch möglich unter Wasser zu überleben.

Und natürlich, wie ihr das auch beschreibt, sind sie dann auch anfällig für Faulgase. Sie können dann regelrecht vergiftet werden. Gleichzeitig ist es aber auch ein Teil von einem natürlichen Prozess, dass wenn es sehr viele Frösche gibt, dass es eine Auslese stattfindet.

Letztes Jahr habe ich einen Weiher besucht, der in Norwegen als eine Perle angesehen wird, weil es dort fast alle in Norwegen vorkommende Amfibien gibt. Der Weiher ist vielleicht nur 300 bis 400 m2 gross, aber es wimmelt von Fröschen, __ Kröten und Molchen. Ich habe dort mal reingegriffen und an dem Boden gerochen: 

Und auch dort habe ich tote Frösche gesehen.

Im Bezug auf strengem Frost. Für die Frösche ist nicht die Kälte an sich das Problem, weil die Temperatur unterm Eis ja konstant ist. (ca. 4 Grad). Das Problem ist die Eisdicke, und hier hilft ein Eisfreihalter nur zum Teil, weil der vielleicht einen gewissen Gasaustausch ermöglicht. Das Problem ist aber, dass bei wachsende Eisdicke, das resterende Volumen an Wasser fast proportional abnimmt, weil der Teich vereinfachend gesagt ein Trichter ist. Das grösste Volumen ist praktisch in der oberen Schicht. Wenn also der Teich z.B. 1 m. tief ist, kann 20 cm Eis (also 20 % der Höhe) dazu führen, dass das Volumen vom restierendem Wasser halbiert wird. Es ist hauptsächlich dieses Fenomen, was den Fröschen zu schaffen macht.

LG

Ron


----------



## Casybay (4. März 2012)

*AW: Tote  Frösche*

Hallo Forum-Freunde,
ich bin bei den Beiträgen etwas getröstet, dass sich solche Dramen auch in großen Teichen abspielen.
Die Frösche haben meine kleinen Teiche zum Glück gemieden!


----------



## Moonlight (4. März 2012)

*AW: Tote  Frösche*

Meine frösche haben im abgedeckten teich überwintert. ich hab heute 6 frösche auf der __ brunnenkresse und der pflanzinsel sitzen sehen. man waren die dick und fett


----------

